
Epic seeks restraining order against Apple's 'devastating' response to lawsuit - StavrosK
https://www.pcgamer.com/epic-seeks-restraining-order-against-apples-devastating-response-to-lawsuit/
======
StavrosK
Apple sure has an odd way of showing they aren't anti-competitive.

